# Ankona/Salt Marsh Owners near Houston



## Shallowflattes (Oct 6, 2016)

Hey guys. I'm in the process of off loading the bay boat to downsize & chase reds in the shallow water. I went down to Corpus about a month ago & did some test rides w/ Marcus in the Shadowcast & Copperhead. Absolutely love the Copperhead, but wanted to see if anyone in the area has a cayenne or Salt Marsh that they are willing to show off. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I know there is a SM in Beaumont. Look for the thread" nathan romero's" in the bragging section. I owned the SM1444 and i'm torn if i would own it again.


----------



## Yg1002 (Oct 28, 2016)

GullsGoneWild said:


> I know there is a SM in Beaumont. Look for the thread" nathan romero's" in the bragging section. I owned the SM1444 and i'm torn if i would own it again.


Why Torn? If you don't mind me asking. I'm looking pretty hard at getting one.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I purchased the SM1444 mainly bc i wanted an entry level skiff to learn to pole on. I had only ever poled a mitzi and knew i wanted to learn on a lighter and more nimble skiff. The SM was perfect for that except for the Texas size winds we can get. Its a true 2 person skiff with limited dry storage. I wasnt that keen on some of the quality in the build. I know these are budget skiffs but i felt like that quality could have been better in some aspects. I'd recommend looking one over with a fine tooth comb.


----------



## Yg1002 (Oct 28, 2016)

Dry storage is important.

I live in Texas as well, near Beaumont actually. With the budget I have I was just thinking why not get a glass boat versus aluminum? Ive had both before. Fishing the marshes this seemed like a good little boat to get. What year model was yours?


----------



## Yg1002 (Oct 28, 2016)

Eventually the higher the demand and they will go up in price. Hopefully improve quality as well. I remember when IPB boats came out and you could get a set up for about 10 or so. Now I think they are starting at around 15


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Yg1002 said:


> Dry storage is important.
> 
> I live in Texas as well, near Beaumont actually. With the budget I have I was just thinking why not get a glass boat versus aluminum? Ive had both before. Fishing the marshes this seemed like a good little boat to get. What year model was yours?


I think it was a 2015. I put down my deposit in early Dec 2014 and picked up the skiff in Feb 2015. Sold it in April of this year. Don't get me wrong it has dry storage in the front hatch but I hated having to lay on my stomach to reach the stuff. Plus the way the hatch cover was designed, you had to be careful washing the boat or you would get water in the front hatch.


----------

